# Honey Board Recipe



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Made sum jerky,deluted honey and water soakt the finished jerk for 1 min.,let dry and shir did moisen it nice and flaver added to it.


----------



## tnttommy (Dec 16, 2004)

That wasnt the same pig M Bush was referring to as his rototiller was it.....

(See rototiller post in Tailgater forum)


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

No, it was one of my pigs for my rototiller. Doing a fresh ham and a shoulder today. Almost gone.


----------



## tnttommy (Dec 16, 2004)

We also tried that recipe this past weekend. Very good! We did not have a rototiller pig though


----------

